# Bianchi Brava to Start?



## gambale (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a D-I cross country and track runner hoping to try some serious cycling as cross-training. I can't run more miles without getting injured so I've been supplementing the running with road rides on an old Gary Fisher MTB -- not too comfortable. I'm not on scholarship so I'm a poor student, and looking to spend less than $1000 for an entry-level road bike, shoes, and a decent helmet. Local Bike Shop has the Brava for $715. Is the Brava a good choice? Should I change any of the components to start? How will I know what size is right? Any other advice for someone who is very fit (14:50 5k) but new to cycling?

If it helps I'm 5'10" and 120lbs. Strong cardiovascular system but little raw speed.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

gambale said:


> I'm a D-I cross country and track runner hoping to try some serious cycling as cross-training. I can't run more miles without getting injured so I've been supplementing the running with road rides on an old Gary Fisher MTB -- not too comfortable. I'm not on scholarship so I'm a poor student, and looking to spend less than $1000 for an entry-level road bike, shoes, and a decent helmet. Local Bike Shop has the Brava for $715. Is the Brava a good choice? Should I change any of the components to start? How will I know what size is right? Any other advice for someone who is very fit (14:50 5k) but new to cycling?
> 
> If it helps I'm 5'10" and 120lbs. Strong cardiovascular system but little raw speed.


As far as size, if it's a good bike shop, they'll help you choose the right size. If you have the time and inclination, there's several online resources to help you get a good idea of the right size road bike for you. 
here's one I used
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR&gender=M&units=cm
Here's a link to several others
http://www.cyclemetrics.com/
If you take the time and use a couple of these methods, and wind up with consistent results, you're doing yourself a favor. 
$715 is an accurate price for a new '05 Brava. I like the fact that it comes with an adjustable stem. This is a good idea for a person who has no experience with a road bike and will probably want to be able to adjust the stem as they find the most comfortable position. 
As long as their properly set up and adjusted right from the start, the components will be fine. Most shops will offer a free tune-up within the first 30-days after the purchase. TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS. New bikes will take some breaking in. The steering headset bearrings often need to be readjusted after they've been ridden for a while. Wheels may need to be trued and set straight. Brake and derailleur cable tension will change after they've been initially ridden for a few hundred miles. 
It's possible if you let the shop know you'd like to get shoes and a helmet from them also, they'll cut you a deal. Shoes are a totally personal thing. Nobody can recommend the perfect shoe for you. Prices mean nothing if the shoe doesn't fit. They're just like running shoes. They have to fit first and foremost. Many different brands will fit differently even if they're listed as being the same size. If you get the shoes at the shop, try to get them to take a lot of time and care to set up the cleats on the bottom of the shoe to the most comfortable position. This will go a long ways towards preventing possible knee or ankle problems. 
Now that there's so many bicycles out there an so many options, I'm beginning to think it's a real good idea for someone to buy their first bike from a shop. Trying to do all the research and sorting out on your own, and taking all the various advice from all the people over the internet can be too confusing and frusterating. It might be best to trust a shop, get on a bike and ride it, and then learn from there. After all, stress is a very important factor you have to control when you're seriously training.
Find out of your school has a triathalon club. Ask them for advice, they'll be a good source since they will be serious runners who also cycle. They'll be able to let you know how cycling affects your running.


----------

